# Painting tight spaces and spray paint



## woodworkingdrew (Dec 29, 2013)

I was wondering how you guys spray paint let's say dado shelves with minimal space?

Also does anyone buy the spray paints like krylon or others to paint furniture? What's good for wooden furniture?


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Andrew,

You need a mentor, you ask remedial questions on a daily basis. I'm very new to woodworking, google is your friend. I tend to find every question you ask on google.

I applaud your enthusiasm but some times we need to keep each other in check. Before asking this community a question I implore that you seek google first.

Paul


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Andrew,

Something I have learned over the last few years in woodworking is to prefinish as much as possible. Prefinishing in general will keep you out of tight corners and spaces. If you assembly and mark your pieces so that they will fit back together correctly, you can paint or finish all of your parts before you do your final glue up. I was in your shoes 2 or 3 years ago, and I know it will feel weird to finish and then glue up afterwards, but give it a try. Just tape off anywhere that glue might squeeze out and have a wet rag ready. I have done this on my last two major projects and loved it. It takes a little time on the front end, but it pays off in the end. Give it a try.

Can't really speak to spraypaint.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Andrew, the Oyster speaks the truth!

Paul, in my experience LumberJocks IS MEANT TO BE A COMMUNITY OF MENTORS. If you don't like some forums, don't read them.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Andrew,
Please keep asking the "remedial" questions!!! ;^)

Yes, Google/internet is a great source for information….
However, there is also a ton of misinformation out there.
You have to review several "search results" to weed out the bad info.

Here, with the diverse expertise, you will get varying opinions, techniques and methods all for one low price!!!

I too have many questions to be asked and answered….
I will search LJ for an answer, but I can only do that because someone else ASKED THE QUESTION!!!

Keep asking…. others will benefit!!!


----------

